# General > General >  Oscar Pistorius Trial

## Kevin Milkins

The first day of the Oscar Pistorius trial has started and although at first I wasn't really all that interested the opening of the trial has made me sway one way and the another in the first day.
When the first witness took the stand I thought, (in the word of Black Adder) he looked like he was as guilty as "sticky the stick insect stuck to a sticky bun", however when the defence lawyer had his say I was swayed the other way. What is the early verdict of other orgers? Is it vulgar to ask?

----------


## Tilly Teckel

I've not seen it... I'm just amused by your BlackAdder quote; one of my favourites. Cheers for the giggle Kev  ::

----------


## Kevin Milkins

In the late seventies , early eighties I used to enjoy a programme that was on TV at lunchtime, Crown Court. this looks like this could be a real life drama that could go one way or another, but I would not like to seem insensitive to the people that have lost a loved one.

Tilly Teckel, Black Adder was the best.

----------


## Big Gaz

The part that amazes me is where did all the so called "witnesses" come from. O.J. Pistorius lives in a large house, bristling with security cameras and alarms, within a walled and fenced compound that no-one else has access to yet there is apparently 100 witnesses!

----------


## RagnarRocks

The witness is his neighbour and lives in a house close by she isn't testifying to having seen anything what she is saying is she heard screams and gunfire. As for the charges levelled at him before the trial I was certain of one thing, that he had fired a weapon through a closed door into a room with someone in and had killed them. Without taking any regard into whether he knew who the person was, he set out in that instance with intent to kill, that cannot be doubted. The other charges levelled at him that of firing a weapon out the roof of a car whilst it was being driven and discharging a weapon in a restaurant make me inclined to believe he is gun happy and not fit to carry a weapon. So at the moment I'm feeling inclined to believe he probably has a dark side to his characters and is guilty

----------


## Tubthumper

Ah but Oscar is rich and famous, and has top-class legal representation.

----------


## RagnarRocks

Yup his top legal representative is forensically trying to pick every word of the witness statement apart but seeming not to be getting very far. I will say the witness is holding her ground well.

----------


## Tubthumper

Oscar certainly seems to have got over the shock of shooting his bird. He looks well doesn't he?

----------


## RagnarRocks

Very calm considering what's he's done. Mind his defence team don't seem to be rattling the witness's to much so far. His biggest problem is not one questions whether he did it or not, it's his motivation. An accident or in Anger !

----------


## Phill

Frankly I couldn't give a toss! I'd never heard of the man nor his shooting target and I really don't understand why this is news in the UK.
He'll walk (albeit with a limp) as he's got the funds to buy his way out.

----------


## golach

this now smacks of the OJ Simpson case.......personally who gives a damn, I don't

----------


## RagnarRocks

Can't say as I care persay but does make for a bit of tv daytime viewing for an 80yr old mother who likes to keep up to speed on these things, sure gives my ears a break

----------


## Big Gaz

> Frankly I couldn't give a toss! I'd never heard of the man nor his shooting target and I really don't understand why this is news in the UK.
> He'll walk (albeit with a limp) as he's got the funds to buy his way out.


A limp? it's a wee bit more delicate than that....the guy has no legs!

----------


## Big Gaz

> Can't say as I care persay but does make for a bit of tv daytime viewing for an 80yr old mother who likes to keep up to speed on these things, sure gives my ears a break


That sounds like it's time to buy the old dear a bottle of sherry and tell her you'll be back in a couple of hours....then slip out to the pub and have a few whilst enjoying yourself. you certainly sound like you need it!

----------


## RagnarRocks

Oh crikey  gaz last thing I need to is to load her with a few drinkies.  Tis a full time job mate 24/7 could be worse though

----------


## Big Gaz

> Oh crikey  gaz last thing I need to is to load her with a few drinkies.  Tis a full time job mate 24/7 could be worse though


Well if you ever feel the need for a beer, just holler and we can give each other some support whilst drowning ourselves in fine ale  :Grin:

----------


## RagnarRocks

I will remember that I do get one night a month at the cinema if there's anything worth watching on. Can't remember last time I had a drink

----------


## ducati

The thing that struck me, is looking around the courtroom you could be excused for thinking apartheid had never ended. Apart from the judge of course.

----------


## RagnarRocks

Mildly amused by the witness who was speaking in Afrikaans had trouble with the translator the offered to speak English but decided to stay with Afrikaans even though the translator was causing confusion.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

It all looks very compelling at the moment that he killed her in a rage, but he takes to the stage soon, will he be able to turn it around? I know that I may make it sound like a episode of Colombo, but I'm still not convinced either way.

----------


## jacko

Personally , i think he s as guilty as sin. and anyone with his temperament & attitude should never have ,or be allowed near gun,s.  


(Ps. i dont think he has a leg to stand on ) ...............................i,ve no sympathy for the man , but most likely just like OJ Simpson he,ll be able to buy his way out of it.

----------


## mi16

> (Ps. i dont think he has a leg to stand on )


No need for the cheap disabled gags, this is 2014 not 1964.
Would you say that to a double amputee war veteran?

----------


## jacko

I think there s a BIG  difference between a murderer and a war vet or a disabled person. .. but if your out looking for a pick feel free . i care less.  and i dont think he has a leg to stand on , man s as guilty as sin.

----------


## mi16

> I think there s a BIG difference between a murderer and a war vet or a disabled person. .. but if your out looking for a pick feel free . i care less. and i dont think he has a leg to stand on , man s as guilty as sin.


He has not been convicted of murder, innocent until proven guilty and all that.
So at the moment he is merely "the accused" and a disabled person also.
Once convicted sling as much mud or make as many disabled guy jibes as you like.

----------


## davth

What do I have in common with oscar pistorious????

Neither of us have seen our feet for years.   ::

----------


## mi16

I do think he can see his genitals without using a mirror though
 :Grin:

----------


## jacko

Whatever  .  I can make as many jibes as i like anyway. with or without your approval . it s damned all to do with you what i say or think anyway. 
different strokes for different folk s.

----------


## mi16

> Whatever . I can make as many jibes as i like anyway. with or without your approval . it s damned all to do with you what i say or think anyway. 
> different strokes for different folk s.


Indeed you can.
I fail to see what is funny about lost limbs however!

----------


## jacko

> Whatever  .  I can make as many jibes as i like anyway. with or without your approval . it s damned all to do with you what i say or think anyway. 
> different strokes for different folk s.


losing his legs is what made him ,, had he not lost his leg s he d a been a nobody..... but where the hell do s that give him the right to bllindly shoot through doors .
try him n hang him ....  end off.

----------


## mi16

> losing his legs is what made him ,, had he not lost his leg s he d a been a nobody..... but where the hell do s that give him the right to bllindly shoot through doors .
> try him n hang him .... end off.


how do you know what he may or may not have been had he not lost his legs?
He could have been another Usain Bolt or perhaps a junkie scumbag.
I will leave the in's and out's of the case for the judge and jury to decide thanks.

----------


## jacko

[QUOTE=mi16;1076527]how do you know what he may or may not have been had he not lost his legs?He could have been another Usain Bolt or perhaps a junkie scumbag.I will leave the in's and out's of the case for the judge and jury to decide thanks.[/QUOTEWhatever . Mans a maniac should never have been allowed a gun...best if he kept to shooting through car roof s huh. That's the antics of a sane normal man lol

----------


## pig whisperer

the thing I find a bit weird is that he thought he was being burgled, & the burglar was using the bathroom & had locked the door, why didn't Oscar call a warning first before he blasted thru the door

----------


## mi16

> Mans a maniac should never have been allowed a gun...best if he kept to shooting through car roof s huh. That's the antics of a sane normal man lol


Im not challenging if he is a maniac or not, merely pointing out that mocking a persons disability is abhorrent.

----------


## jacko

> Im not challenging if he is a maniac or not, merely pointing out that mocking a persons disability is abhorrent.


you gonna try n  make a crusade outta this???? ::

----------


## 2little2late

> He has not been convicted of murder, innocent until proven guilty and all that.


Actually, he is PRESUMED innocent until proven guilty.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

[QUOTE=pig whisperer;1076555]the thing I find a bit weird is that he thought he was being burgled, & the burglar was using the bathroom & had locked the door, why didn't Oscar call a warning first before he blasted thru the door[/QUOT

I must admit, it does sound a bit odd for a burglar to put on his list of priorities to in the first instance to take a poo.

----------


## Rheghead

> I must admit, it does sound a bit odd for a burglar to put on his list of priorities to in the first instance to take a poo.


Actually I believe that is incorrect.  I've heard it said that burglars are on such an adrenaline rush when they break and enter that a lot of them feel an overwhelming desire to spontaneously defecate.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Actually I believe that is incorrect.  I've heard it said that burglars are on such an adrenaline rush when they break and enter that a lot of them feel an overwhelming desire to spontaneously defecate.


And there lies the case for the defence my lord.lol

----------


## mi16

When you gotta go
Personally I dont buy it, but that is based on nothing as I have not heard the evidence by either party.

----------


## jacko

At best he he might be done for manslaughter as he did nt actually see whom he was shooting at . but reckless discharge of a firearm, even in your own home is a disgrace.
I fully believe he knew who was behind that door and likely, still smarting after an arguement or spat or whatever upset him he just let loose most likely trying to scare his girlfriend . THE MAN IS A CONTROL FREAK .Any way that,s just my theory,  And he can spell any tale he like,s as he,s the only real witness.
Tell you what though if i was sleepiing in the same abode as him i,d be staying well alert.  Shooting through closed doors in a dwelling house  n car roof,s .?? Nutjob.

----------


## ducati

> At best he he might be done for manslaughter as he did nt actually see whom he was shooting at . but reckless discharge of a firearm, even in your own home is a disgrace.
> I fully believe he knew who was behind that door and likely, still smarting after an arguement or spat or whatever upset him he just let loose most likely trying to scare his girlfriend . THE MAN IS A CONTROL FREAK .Any way that,s just my theory,  And he can spell any tale he like,s as he,s the only real witness.
> Tell you what though if i was sleepiing in the same abode as him i,d be staying well alert.  Jesus H Christ shooting through closed doors in a dwelling house  n car roof,s .?? Nutjob.


At least he leaves the scorries alone!  ::

----------


## jacko

> At least he leaves the scorries alone!



heh heh ,  yeah. but he been in  a bunch less trouble for shooting them   eh??

----------


## scorrie

[QUOTE=mi16;1076527]

I will leave the in's and out's of the case for the judge and jury to decide thanks.[/QUOTE

There is no jury, only a judge, in South African law.

----------


## dessie

he is a murderer..h should be put away for a long time..

----------


## mi16

> he is a murderer..h should be put away for a long time..


Not until he is convicted he isnt.
Let the legal system run its course.

----------


## jacko

He do,snt deny firing the gun that killed his girlfriend. So ,therefore he is a murderer . Any way you look at it he is a killer , by his own admission.

----------


## bekisman

Most likely Manslaughter? (or equivalent in SA)

----------


## mi16

> He do,snt deny firing the gun that killed his girlfriend. So ,therefore he is a murderer . Any way you look at it he is a killer , by his own admission.


Killing and murder is two different things

----------


## jacko

> Killing and murder is two different things




Really, try telling that to the dead person..??

----------


## mi16

> Really, try telling that to the dead person..??


yes really

----------


## jacko

go on  ,  go ahead then. ?

----------


## mi16

I doubt if reeva steenkamp or any other corpse for that matter can log in to Caithness.org mate.

----------


## jacko

> I doubt if reeva steenkamp or any other corpse for that matter can log in to Caithness.org mate.



Oscar Pistorius: Oscar Pistorius takes the stand: I was simply trying to protect Reeva. (Washington Post) ...... dont think he made  a great job o that .... MATE

----------


## mi16

Why are you quoting my post in that jacko?

----------


## jacko

why not .   it s a public forum.   and your his greatest fan ??

----------


## Kevin Milkins

If he is lying he put on a good performance in court today.

----------


## jacko

> If he is lying he put on a good performance in court today.


yes  did,nt he .  and your right it was a performance  ,and very well  rehearsed indeed, .

----------


## mi16

> why not .   it s a public forum.   and your his greatest fan ??


 Where have I sung his praises?
But you are correct you can quote to your hearts content completely randomly and making no sense.
I merely do not condone your judge, jury and executioner stance without even hearing the case for and against.

----------


## sassylass

> If he is lying he put on a good performance in court today.


There's a difference between being sorry one did something and being sorry one was caught.  I'll leave it to the judge's expertise.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I totally agree, but he did do a good job of looking sorry. I don't think the deceased mother was buying any of it though.

----------


## jacko

> Where have I sung his praises?
> But you are correct you can quote to your hearts content completely randomly and making no sense.
> I merely do not condone your judge, jury and executioner stance without even hearing the case for and against.


well now..  this is the way it is buddy...  mind over matter ... as far as im concerned  ...i dont mind and you dont matter .   end off ..

----------


## mi16

> well now..  this is the way it is buddy...  mind over matter ... as far as im concerned  ...i dont mind and you dont matter .   end off ..


Jacko, your village will be missing you.

----------


## jacko

> Jacko, your village will be missing you.


And that s more than can be said of you...   ::

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I don't feel very comfortable with the way the judicial system works in South Africa, its bad enough using evidence in the courtroom that would  make the strongest of constitutions gurgle, but to have your fate in hands of one person?

----------


## mi16

> I don't feel very comfortable with the way the judicial system works in South Africa, its bad enough using evidence in the courtroom that would  make the strongest of constitutions gurgle, but to have your fate in hands of one person?


 I think the graphc images of the deceased were a valid piece of evidence, I think they would be used in the UK alsoIt's just we don't broadcast courtrooms.I do think that I would be more comfortable with a jury rather than a judge only who could be "open to persuasion"

----------


## scotsboy

Can't help think if I was Oscar I would have hired a black defence council......

----------


## Kevin Milkins

That's a turn up for the books.
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct...74894050,d.ZWU

----------


## M Swanson

Forgive me straying off-topic here, please Kevin, but I wondered if you could help me locate a thread you raised sometime ago, relating to your author brother and 10 Rillington Place, please? I'm afraid my computer skills haven't improved since my last visit to the Org and despite trying to find it, I've drawn a blank. Hope you don't mind me asking.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Hi M Swanson
I once mentioned in the thread relating to the passing of Sir Richard Attenborough that one of my favourite films was 10 Rillington Place https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=si...g&ved=0CDQQsAQ

My Brother wrote a book called Every Mothers nightmare that was coverd by Fred Dinenage .http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct...74894050,d.ZWU

Hope this helps

Regards

KM

----------


## M Swanson

Whoops! I've just realised that I gave my friend's mother, who was murdered by Christie as Mary. I've now remembered it was Kathy. Sorry for that.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Back on track with Oscar Pistorius , I was surprised that the debate hasn't continued now that he has been found not guilty of murder until I noticed that most of the original posters are now banned. Bliddy politics.

----------


## joxville

I must admit to thinking him guilty when the tragic event was first reported, since then have I become very friendly with a South African born and raised lady who's lived here for 5 years, she believed him to be innocent and went into some detail to explain why. She lived close to where Oscar lived with his girlfriend and told of how things are there regarding the crime culture, quite in depth but I'm afraid I've forgotten a lot of what she said but it was enough to make me think that perhaps he is innocent, it's not as cut and dried as I originally believed. Even now with him being found not guilty of murder, (I know he can still be found guilty of manslaughter), I prefer to keep an open mind on it.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

As balanced as ever, Jox. I used to enjoy the programme, Crown Court that used to be on TV when I went home for dinner and each case stretched over about four days. It was great how they used to make you change your mind on a daily basis and Mrs M and I used to have a bet on the final outcome. This case has been a roller coaster ride in the same way and although at first it looked like a volatile domestic that got out of hand, I'm still to be convinced one way or the other.

----------


## Kodiak

Oscar Pistorius has been found guilty of culpable homicide in relation  to the death of his girlfriend Reeva Steenkamp on Valentine's Day last  year. The athlete has been granted bail and will be sentenced on October  13.

http://www.itv.com/news/update/2014-...able-homicide/

----------


## M Swanson

> Oscar Pistorius has been found guilty of culpable homicide in relation  to the death of his girlfriend Reeva Steenkamp on Valentine's Day last  year. The athlete has been granted bail and will be sentenced on October  13.
> 
> http://www.itv.com/news/update/2014-...able-homicide/


Thanks for the update, Kodiak. Now we will have to wait and see if Pistorius will face a jail sentence. Wouldn't surprise me if he didn't.

I was very careful not to prejudge this case, because I entered the proceedings not liking Oscar. I thought he was very ungracious in defeat at the ParaOlympics and whilst watching the interview with family, somebody remarked, what a nasty piece of work he was and they wouldn't like to cross him. I agreed.

After hearing and watching the trial, I was convinced of his guilt. Let's set the scene! We know, from the start, that his testimony was flawed when he stated that he and Reeva had retired to bed at 10 pm, because the pathologist discovered that she had eaten a meal at 1 a.m. He thinks he heard a window being opened and rushed to investigate. The reality was, that he stood outside a locked bathroom door, armed with a gun, so why didn't he stay there, shout to Reeva to call the police and wait for their arrival? The burglar could have escaped via the window and would be no threat and Pistorius had the door covered. He was trapped, wasn't he? Pistorius knew the layout of the bathroom and in shooting four times, he must have known there was a strong possibility that anyone inside would be killed. I believe he knew who was in the bathroom and in a fit of extreme anger he blasted away, regardlessly and a beautiful woman died.

I never bought into the sobbing and hystrionics either. The tears were real enough, but imo, realising the possible consequences for his actions, they were all to do with him and nothing to do with a man wrongly accused of killing his girlfriend, or the death, at his hands, of an innocent woman. 

What do you think?

----------


## davth

I think he is guilty of culpable homicide as that is what the judiciary system deemed.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

The South African justice system really is something else.

 I wouldn't be surprised if Reeva Steenkamp's parents end up having to pay for a new bathroom door.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Anyone having a shilling on the side as to whether or not Oscar ends up in the pokey tomorrow?
This has been such a bazar case, I wouldn't like to guess either way.

----------


## Rheghead

Daft as it sounds, community service I reckon.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Five years, I thought he might have got away with it, but it seems they have a sense of justice after all.
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct...77880786,d.ZGU

----------


## scorpion

No Kevin , no justice , he has been given a five year sentence but is only going to spend 10 months in prison with the remainder of the sentence under house arrest ! Bloody ridiculous

----------


## smithp

The house would be the last place you want to keep him, that's where he's at his most dangerous.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/...e2&oe=54AA4EE1
I thought the judge looked a stern and honest individual and cant imagine that she could be swayed away from an honest judgment.

----------

